# Διαταραχές Διάθεσης > Διπολική διαταραχή >  ποσο διαρκει η καταθλιψη?

## deleted_member

Εχω διπολικη διαταραχη και τωρα εδω και 3+μηνες περναω το καταθλιπτικο μου επεισοδιο...
Ποσο διαρκςι γενικα ενα τετοιο επεισοδιο?

----------


## damian

αυτο το καταθλιπτικο σου επεισοδιο φιλε μου δεν ειναι παρα ενα απο τα παιχνιδια του μυαλου σου στο οποιο εισαι αυτος που εχει την πρωτοβουλια κινησεων αρα και τις μεγαλυτερες πιθανοτητες να κερδισεις.εισαι κυριος του μυαλου σου.
συνοψιζοντας εσυ αποφασιζεις και τη διαρκεια του παιχνιδιου απο το οποιο θα βγεις δυνατοτερος.εγω παντως βγηκα δυνατοτερος και ετοιμος να ξεπερνω καθε εμποδιο. :Smile: 
καλη τυχη
damian

----------


## deleted_member

Mετα τη μανια ερχεται η καταθλιψη ως φυσικο επακολουθο...
παντως τωρα νιωθω οτι ωριμαζω και γινομαι σοφοτερος 
ειμαι πολυ ηρεμος και περιμενω...

Παντως χρειαζεται χρονος για να αυξηθουν τα επιπεδα των βιογενων αμινων στον εγκεφαλο....

Εχεις και συ διπολικη διαταραχη?

----------


## LOSTRE

billk ,μηπως τελικά δεν εχεις διπολική ,αλλα μονοπολικη κατάθλιψη??
Το λέω γιατί μερικές φορές οι γιατροί βγάζουν λάθος διαγνώσεις...Σου κολλούν μια ταμπέλα και καθεσαι να αναρωτιέσαι...τι εχω?ποτε?και πως!
ίσως όταν νοσηλεύτηκες να είχες καποια επιθετική ή διεγερτική συμπεριφορά??
Αυτα με τις αμινες κλπ...ούτε οι ιδιοι οι ψυχιατροι δεν τα γνωριζουν γιατι δεν μπορουν με εργαστηριακες εξετασεις να τα διαγνωσουν...

----------


## deleted_member

οχι εχω διπολικη διαταραχη και μαλιστα τα συμπτωματα συμπιπτουν απο την αρχη της ζωης μου...
το καλοκαιρι εκανα μανια νοσηλευτηκα και τωρα περναω την καταθλιψη
οταν ημουν στη μανια διαβαζα 6 βιβλια ταυτοχρονα και ακουγα vivaldi
τι σε κανει να πιστευεις οτι δεν εχω δδ?

----------


## LOSTRE

Να το ξεκαθαρίσουμε ,δεν είμαι γιατρός,για να μην γινει παρεξήγηση! :Wink: Απλά παραπονιέσαι για την έλλειψη της λίμπιντο,που συμβαινει κυρίως στη κατάθλιψη,εκτός και αν φταίνε τα ψυχοφάρμακα!Επίσης λες ότι δεν μπορείς να συγκεντρωθείς...Αυτό το σύμπτωμα συμβαίνει τόσο στην μανία όσο και στη καταθλιψη..
Πόσα mg Ρισπερντάλ πάιρνεις?

----------


## deleted_member

Αυτα ακριβως ειναι τα συμπτωματα και δικαιολογουνται πληρως απο την καταθλιψη...
Παιρνω 1ζολοφτ(100mg) το πρωι
1ρισπερνταλ(4mg) το βραδυ
εχω στυση αλλα οχι εκσπερματιση και η συγκεντρωση μου βελτιωνεται σιγα σιγα

----------


## LOSTRE

με το βραδυνό ρισπερνταλ δεν κοιμασαι πολλες ώρες?
Βασικά σου εύχομαι καλή ανάρρωση!

----------


## deleted_member

οχι ιδιαιτερα το μονο που με απασχολει ειναι να επανελθει η λιμπιντο...
Ευχαριστω για τις ευχες...
εσυ τι εχεις?

----------


## LOSTRE

Εγώ βασικά έχω πανικούς!!!Αλλά εχω σχεδόν σταθεροποιηθεί...Μπορώ να βγαινω έξω,να πηγαίνω ταξίδια μόνος μου,να οδηγώ κλπ...

----------


## deleted_member

ωραια αλλα ξεφυγαμε λιγο απο το θεμα του thread

----------


## Sofia

billk, αυτο το ερώτημα δεν νομίζω να εχει στανταρ απαντηση..εχω την εντύπωση πως εξαρτάται καθε φορά απο το άτομο...επίσης πιστεύω πως ο πιο αρμοδιος να απαντησει δεν ειναι εδω μέσα...μπορει να παιζουν κ καποια στατιστικά,απο το Χ μέχρι το Ψ διάστημα...αλλά τί σημασία έχει...? ο καθένας μονος του, το ξέρει...ελπίζω να ψάχνεις να βρεις τρόπους να νιωθεις καλύτερα και να μην παραιτεσαι!οχι μόνιμα τουλάχιστον...

----------


## deleted_member

Γεια σου Σοφια ειμαι πολυ ηρεμος τωρα αλλα δεν εχω συγκεντρωση και λιμπιντο μπορει να ειναι και απο τα φαρμακα μονη μου παρηγορια ειναι το internet οπου ξεχνιεμαι...
εσυ τι εχεις?

----------


## Sofia

εγω ήμουν σίγουρη οτι πάσχω απο κατάθλιψη...όταν ξεκίνησα ψυχοθεραπεια και μου που ειπε η ψυχοθεραπεύτρια μου οτι δεν πασχω απο κατάθλιψη, αλλα περνουσα ενα καταθλιπτικο επεισόδιο εντυπωσιάστηκα και απόρησα...ήμουν σίγουρη οτι έχω κατάθλιψη. Νομίζω όμως ότι λίγη σημασία έχει καποιες φορές πως θα ονοματίσεις κάτι..Έτσι κι αλλιως υπέφερα ενα αρκετά μεγάλο διάστημα που για μενα φάνταζε αιώνας. Τί σημασία είχε αν λεγοταν κατάθλιψη, καταθλιπτικό επεισόδιο ή θλιψικόραμα....? καμία...εγώ ήμουν στην κοσμάρα μου και στη μαυρίλα μου....

Πέρα όμως απο την δική μου εμπειρία,είναι πολύ πιθανο η απουσία συγκέντρωσης κ λίμπιντο που παρατηρείς να προέρχεται απο τη λήψη φαρμάκων..ρώτα τον γιατρό σου ώστε να μην παιδεύεσαι άδικα με σενάρια που μπορει να μην ευσταθούν κ αγχεσαι υπερβολικά μ όλο αυτο....

----------


## deleted_member

θα περασει το δικο μου και θα παω κανονικα στη σχολη μου το δευτερο εξαμηνο παντως ειμαι πολυ ηρεμος τωρα...

----------


## Kleiw

Που οφείλεται η διπολική διαταραχή ?

Εχω μια φίλη που μάλλον εμφανίζει τα συμπτώματα που αναφέρατε .....

----------


## deleted_member

εχει ισχυρο γενετικο υποβαθρο η δδ καλυτερα η φιλη σου να παει σε γιατρο για πιο υπευθυνη διαγνωση και οχι απο το internet :Wink:

----------


## Kleiw

με έχει απομακρυνει πλεον .........

δεν μπορώ να την επιρρεάσω .............

ειδικά οταν την πιανει καταθλιψη , δεν μιλάει σε κανέναν .............

οποτε δεν ψαχνω για υπευθυνη διάγνωση ..........

----------


## Sofia

φυσικά κ θα πας στη σχολή σου...γιατί να μην πας?!

----------


## deleted_member

εχει εμφανισει και μανια?

----------


## deleted_member

> _Originally posted by Sofia_
> φυσικά κ θα πας στη σχολή σου...γιατί να μην πας?!


απλως εχασα το πρωτο εξαμηνο γιατι ειχα νοσηλευτει το καλοκαιρι για ενα επεισοδιο μανιας αλλα το Φεβρουαριο θα ειμαι ετοιμος...

----------


## Kleiw

δεν είμαι σίγουρη , αλλα ετσι μου φαίνεται ..........

ή είναι πολύ δραστήρια και τραβάει τις ανθρώπινες δυνατότητες στα άκρα ή κλείνεται στον εαυτό της , δεν βγαίνει απο το σπίτι και δεν μιλάει σε κανέναν .................. (γενικά σαν να κινείται στα άκρα)

Δεν το συζητάει και εχει απομακρυνθεί αρκετά απο τους φίλους της ............ οποτε δεν ξέρω πολλά ...........

----------


## deleted_member

ποσο χρονων ειναι?

----------


## Kleiw

33

----------


## Kleiw

έχει σημασία ?

απο τα 18 την ξέρω και είναι καπως έτσι ........

----------


## Kleiw

στην φάση της μανίας κάνεις πολύ ακραία πράγματα ?

η κοπελα αυτή τραβάει τις δυνατότητες του ανθρωπου στα ακρα .....

σε οτι ασχολείται ...........

και έχει μια ακραια τελειομανία ..........

----------


## deleted_member

τωρα ποσο ειναι?
συνηθως εκδηλωνεται στη μεταβαση απο την εφηβεια στην ενηλικο ζωη
σε μενα εκδηλωθηκε με επεισοδιο μανιας στα 20 μου φετος το καλοκαιρι...

----------


## Kleiw

33

δεν μου είπες τι γίνεται στην μανία ?

αυτα που περιγράφω, ταιριάζουν ?

----------


## deleted_member

στη μανια αυξανονται υπερβολικα τα επιπεδα βιογενων αμινων στον εγκεφαλο και νιωθεις σαν θεος εισαι παντοδυναμος υπερβολικη σεξουαλικη δραστηριοτητα πολυ γρηγορη σκεψη εγρηγορση υπερδιεγερση αλλα χρειαζεσαι νοσηλεια (οπως εγω) γιατι βγαινεις εκτος εαυτου ειναι σαν ενα ηφαιστειο που σε καινε οι λαβες του...

----------


## Kleiw

η εναρξη της μανίας είναι εσωτερική ή εξαρτάται απο καποιο εξωτερικό ερέθισμα ???

στη φιλεναδα μου εχω την αίσθηση οτι η τελειομανια της την οδηγει σε τοσο ακραιες καταστασεις ...... και οταν δεν εχει δουλεια, φτανει σε μια αλλη ακραια : την καταθλιψη και την απομόνωση !

----------


## deleted_member

στρεσογανα ερεθισματα ειναι οι εκλυτικοι παραγοντες...

----------


## Kleiw

δηλ. εξαρταται απο τα εξωτερικά ερεθισματα . Σωστά ?

Εβλεπα την συμπεριφορά της , την θαυμαζα οταν εβλεπα την δραστηριοτητα της να χτυπαει κόκκινο .......... παντα υπερβολική , σαν να νικάει τους ανθρωπινους περιορισμούς ........... 

Και οταν ήταν σε φάση καταθλιψης , επεμενα να βρεθουμε , πολύ θα έλεγα , της έλεγα οτι και για τα ασχημα είναι οι φίλοι , σκεφτομενη οτι εμενα με βοηθαει να εχω τους φίλους μου κοντα οταν πεφτω ........ και η αγαπη τους με βοηθαει ............. αλλα δεν δεχοταν καμμία βοήθεια ......... 
Και η επιμονη μου την απομακρυνε ακόμη περισσότερο ...........

Οποτε τώρα ........... ειμαστε λιγο ξενες ........... βρισκομαστε σε γιορτες μονο .............

Ελπιζω να βρει τροπο να είναι καλα !!!! 
Δεν εχει και σχέση να την στηρίξει .........

----------


## Sofia

> _Originally posted by billk_
> 
> 
> 
> 
> _Originally posted by Sofia_
> φυσικά κ θα πας στη σχολή σου...γιατί να μην πας?!
> 
> 
> απλως εχασα το πρωτο εξαμηνο γιατι ειχα νοσηλευτει το καλοκαιρι για ενα επεισοδιο μανιας αλλα το Φεβρουαριο θα ειμαι ετοιμος...


Καλέ μου billk, είναι τόσα τα πράγματα, οι καταστάσεις που μπορει να σε απομακρύνουν απο τις δραστηριότητες σου για ενα αλλά κ πολλά παραπανω εξάμηνα....Εύχομαι να ναι μονο αυτο το εμπόδιο σου...

Καλή ανασύνταξη δυνάμεων :Smile:

----------


## deleted_member

Ευχαριστω Σοφια παντως το δις εξαμαρτειν ουκ ανδρος σοφου,ξερω τα συμπτωματα τωρα και νομιζω οτι μπορω να αποφυγω μελλοντικα επεισοδια...

Κλειω τα επεισοδια μπορουν να πυροδοτηθουν απο εξωτερικα στρεσογονα ερεθισματα,δεν ξερω η φιλη σου μπορει να μην εχει δδ θα ειχε εκδηλωσει καποιο μεγαλο επεισοδιο ειναι 33χρονων...

----------


## Kleiw

ουτε εγω ξέρω ..........

αρκει να ξέρει εκεινη .........

----------


## deleted_member

Αλλο η μανιοκαταθλιψη και αλλο τα καθημερινα σκαμπανεβασματα...

----------


## Kleiw

σιγουρα .......

αλλα που είναι το όριο ?

----------


## deleted_member

το σιγουρο ειναι οτι δεν μπορουμε νσ κσνουμε διαγνωση online αν δεν κανει επεισοδια η κοπελα τοτε δεν υπαρχει προβλημα αν και η ιδια δε θελει να παει σε γιατρο....

----------


## Kleiw

ρε συ δεν κανουμε διαγνωση ...... συζηταμε ........ χωρις καποια επιπτωση στην κοπελα , γιατι πλεον έχουμε απομακρυνθει ......... οποτε δεν μου πέφτει λόγος ...........

τι είναι επεισόδιο ? δεν γνωρίζω ........ οταν κλεινεται σπιτι και απομονώνεται γιατι έχει τις μαυρες της και αυτο κρατάει καποιες μέρες , μοιαζει με επεισοδιο ή όχι ?

----------


## deleted_member

επεισοδιο ειναι αυτο να διαρκεσει περισσοτερο καιρο πχ ενα καταθλιπτικο επεισοδιο διαρκει 3-6μηνες χαρακτηριστικα συμπτωματα ειναι η ελλειψη συγκεντρωσης και λιμπιντο το μανιακο επεισοδιο στο εχω περιγραψει...
εσυ τι εχεις Κλειω?

----------


## Kleiw

εγω δεν εχω δδ .

εχω γράψει σε ποστ τα δικά μου .

----------


## deleted_member

η διαγνωση ποια ειναι?

----------


## Kleiw

δικιά μου διάγνωση ?

δεν έχω διάγνωση !

----------


## deleted_member

ελευθερη διαγνωσεως...
εγω αναρρωνω απο την καταθλιψη τωρα αν και νομιζω οτι εχω γινει καλα και οτι η ελλειψη συγκεντρωσης και λιμπιντο ειναι απο τα ρισπερνταλ...

----------


## Kleiw

ευχομαι να πάνε όλα καλά !!!

 :Smile:

----------


## deleted_member

να σαι καλα η μονη μου παρηγορια ειναι το internet και η κιθαρα μου αντε καμια βολτα το πρωι και γυμναστηριο το απογευμα...
για αλλα δεν εχω ορεξη...
παντως το δευτερο εξαμηνο θα γυρισω κανονικα στη σχολη μου...

----------


## Kleiw

παιζεις κιθάρα ? πας και γυμναστήριο ?

Ομορφα ακούγονται !

Θα έρθουν και τα άλλα με τον καιρό !

----------


## deleted_member

θελω να κανω 1000πραγματα και κατι με περιοριζει ειναι τα φαρμακα ειναι η καταθλιψη δεν ξερω...
εχω συνηθισει να ειμαι υπερδραστηριος και τωρα μου κακοφαινεται αλλα αντεχω...

----------


## Kleiw

ισως να βρείς μια μέση οδο ......

να κάνεις πράγματα που σου αρέσουν , αλλα να σέβεσαι και τα ανθρώπινα όρια , που όλοι έχουμε ..........

----------


## deleted_member

συμφωνω αλλα τωρα με τα φαρμακα δεν μπορω να κανω και πολλα...

----------


## Kleiw

δεν πειράζει ......... οσα μπορείς .......... αυτές είναι οι δυνατότητες σου τώρα !

----------


## interappted

> _Originally posted by billk_
> θελω να κανω 1000πραγματα και κατι με περιοριζει ειναι τα φαρμακα ειναι η καταθλιψη δεν ξερω...
> εχω συνηθισει να ειμαι υπερδραστηριος και τωρα μου κακοφαινεται αλλα αντεχω...


φυσικα αντεχεις κ θα αντεχεις αν η διαταραχη σε ριχνει σου βγαζει κι αμυνες αλλιως ολοι θα βλεπαμε τα ραδικια αναποδα
κι εδω θα δανειστω ατακα απο μελος που πια δεν μπαινει στο forum κι ηταν απαντηση που την υιοθετησα
τα ακρα ειναι για αυτους που τα αντεχουν

----------


## deleted_member

τα αντεχω τα ακρα και μ\'αρεσουν (εχω διπολικη διαταραχη) απλως τωρα δεν μπορω να τα φτασω...

----------


## interappted

τα ακρα ειναι 2 
ειναι το στα ουρανια κ στα ταρταρα της κολασης

----------


## deleted_member

interappted εισαι και συ διπολικος?

----------


## interappted

οχι ειμαι οριακη 
κατι που σημαινει οτι σε εμενα τα ακρα διαρκουν πολυ πιο λιγο αλλα συμβαινουν πολλες φορες τη μερα
η καταθλιψη μπορει να μου παρει καμια βδομαδα 
τα ουρανια 10 λεπτα
κ φτου απο την αρχη

----------


## deleted_member

Eγω συνηθως ειμαι ανεβασμενος η πλειοψηφια των στιγμων της ζωης μου ηταν γεματες ενταση εκτος απο τωρα που περναω την καταθλιψη (μειωμενη συγκεντρωση στο διαβασμα και μειωμενη λιμπιντο) αφου το καλοκαιρι εκανα μανια( με τα ολα της!) και νοσηλευτηκα για ενα διαστημα....
τωρα μετραω αντιστροφα να αρχισει το δευτερο εξαμηνο και να γυρισω στη ρουτινα μου...

----------


## interappted

θα κανεις υπομονη
κοιμασαι κ πολλες ωρες?

----------


## deleted_member

οχι κανονικα κοιμαμαι...
παιδευω την κιθαρα μεχρι να γινω καλα απο την καταθλιψη και αυξηθουν οι αμινες στον εγκεφαλο

----------


## psychangel

.. εγω πάλι όταν είμαι σε περίοδο κατάθλιψης το να παίζω κιθάρα με ρίχνει περισσότερο ... 

σε ... \"ζηλεύω\" που βρίσκεις έτσι διέξοδο 
μακάρι να μπορούσα κι εγώ !

----------


## magda-ps.

Ίσως την κατάθλιψη πρέπει να την περάσουμε για να \"πληρώσουμε\" παλιές αμαρτίες. Ποιος ξέρει. Πάντα φαίνεται ανεξήγητο, αλλά αν το ψάξεις.......ίσως βαριόμαστε ή συχαίνόμαστε τον εαυτό μας όπως είναι και θέλουμε να πεθάνουμε για να ξαναγεννηθούμε (ψυχολογικά). Πόσες εμπειρίες μας βαραίνουν και παλιά λάθη. Κάπως αυτά πρέπει να πληρωθούν. Αυτοτιμωρία. Αυτό αισθάνομαι.Μετανιώνω πόυ σκορπίστηκα σε λάθος άτομα, λάθος μέρη, λάθος ιδέες. Αν δε σταματήσω να μετανιώνω δε θα περάσει η κατάθλιψη. Πρέπει να με συγχωρήσω...................

----------


## magda-ps.

Απλά, δεν καταλαβαίνω, γιατί παλιότερα δεν υπήρχαν τέτοια ποσοστά κατάθλιψης. Μιλούσαν κάποτε στα παλιά τα χρόνια για \"μελαγχολία\" αλλά αυτές ήταν μετρημένες περιπτώσεις. Τώρα τι γίνεται? Σαν να έπεσε επιδημία. Πολύ περίεργο. Γιατί τόσοι πολλοί?

----------


## deleted_member

η μπορει να εχεις απλα μανιοκαταθλιψη εκανες τη μανια και τωρα κανεις την καταθλιψη....

----------


## deleted_member

Μιλωντας παντα για τη διπολικη διαταραχη...αν καποιος κανει μανια περναει μετα την καταθλιψη .Μπορει καποιος να μου πει αν η καταθλιψη μετα τη μανια μπορει να παρει πανω απο 6 μηνες;

----------


## esoteric

Είναι κάποιος on line? Μπαίνω πρώτη φορά και δεν γνωρίζω

----------


## kely28

καλωσήρθες esoterica! εδώ είμαστε!

----------


## arktos

> _Originally posted by magda-ps._
> Ίσως την κατάθλιψη πρέπει να την περάσουμε για να \"πληρώσουμε\" παλιές αμαρτίες. Ποιος ξέρει. Πάντα φαίνεται ανεξήγητο, αλλά αν το ψάξεις.......ίσως βαριόμαστε ή συχαίνόμαστε τον εαυτό μας όπως είναι και θέλουμε να πεθάνουμε για να ξαναγεννηθούμε (ψυχολογικά). Πόσες εμπειρίες μας βαραίνουν και παλιά λάθη. Κάπως αυτά πρέπει να πληρωθούν. Αυτοτιμωρία. Αυτό αισθάνομαι.Μετανιώνω πόυ σκορπίστηκα σε λάθος άτομα, λάθος μέρη, λάθος ιδέες. Αν δε σταματήσω να μετανιώνω δε θα περάσει η κατάθλιψη. Πρέπει να με συγχωρήσω...................



βρήκες!πάρτο αλλιώς!καμία σχέση.τι είναι αυτά που λες?όχι εδώ μέσα!

----------


## katia78

Γεια σας παιδιά. Εδώ και 5 χρόνια έχει διαγνωστεί ότι πάσχω από διπολική συναισθηματική διαταραχή. Εγώ να σας πω την αλήθεια δεν ξέρω αν είναι αυτή η πάθησή μού. Αντιλαμβάνομαι ότι έχω πολύ άγχος και υπερευαισθησία.Θα ήθελα να συζητήσω με άτομα με το ίδιο πρόβλημα.

----------


## justme

Γειά σου katia,
Μιας και το chat δεν δουλεύει ακόμα (αλήθεια ο Απρίλιος πέρασε έ....... αυτή η παρένθεση είναι για να την δει ο Don, δεν είναι για σένα katia) καλίτερα θα ήταν να άνοιγες ένα δικό σου thread γιατί εδώ που έγραψες εσύ (και εγώ) ο τίτλος λέει για την διάρκεια της κατάθλιψης.

----------

